# Nows The Time!



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Crappies just starting on the Bigger lakes in West Central MN. Troll beetle spins in 12-18 feet of water over the cabbage beds late in afternoon/evening and early (before 7:30am).

My wife and I were out last Saturday and caught a bunch of real nice ones.
She outfished me for the better part of the morning untill I noticed why my bites weren't catching fish. My hook had broken off at the round part and there was nothing to hook into the fish. The grub held on well tothe round head jig but no hook. (since all my crappie tackle was at the bottom of the lake after the boat went upside down last week I should probably throw all the jigs out)

Used 1/16 oz beetle spins with larger blades and tipped with 2" Beurkley "Gulp" Grubs in white. I'm going to try other colors this weekend. No minnow needed. Troll fairly fast so the bait rides up in the water column.


----------

